# NAMM: Orange Dual Dark 50/100



## Evil Weasel (Jan 23, 2014)

Now this is interesting! Full size, two channel version of the Dark terror. Both have switchable power modes. No pricing info yet it seems but if they are made in the UK as the press release seems to hint the 100W will be in four figures for sure.

Orange Amplification | Auto Draft


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Isn't the Dark Terror based on the Thunder amps? If so, isn't that kind of redundant?

It's a looker, though.


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 23, 2014)

Good move by Blackstar. The Jim Root model had a 3 band EQ in contrary to the Dark Terror, which made it more usable if you ask me. The dual terror was 2 channel, and with a true Clean channel. Now they just merged the best things of the Dual Terror, Dark Terror and the Jim Root model.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't the Dark Terror based on the Thunder amps? If so, isn't that kind of redundant?
> 
> It's a looker, though.



That's what I was going to say... Isn't this just a Thunderverb?


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jan 23, 2014)

Channel A is completely unique to this amp. Does the thunderverb have as much gain as the Dark Terror? I've never tried one.

"The models have a completely new voicing for Channel A, different to anything else in the Orange Amp range yet still true to their heritage. Channel B is has the voicing of the Dark Terror tone. Both channels can go from clean through to crunch at lower gain levels and offer four stages of gain!"


----------



## fitterhappier (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm interested in hearing a little more about Channel A - the Orange site says that it's voiced differently than anything else in their current line-up. Also cool that they included an attenuator.

Can't wait to hear a playthrough! Let's hope one gets posted soon.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok, well that is more interesting. Thought they were just blowing smoke up our ass for a minute.


----------



## slothrop (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't the Dark Terror based on the Thunder amps? If so, isn't that kind of redundant?
> 
> It's a looker, though.



If its cheaper than a thunder I'm interested.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

If it's made in the UK, it's going to be more expensive, most likely.


----------



## fitterhappier (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's made in the UK, it's going to be more expensive, most likely.



I feel like one of those initial pictures that leaked last month had a UK flag on the amp - I assumed that these were UK-made, but could be wrong.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 23, 2014)

This amp could be a real contender at 100W. I've played a Dark Terror on the 15W mode and I had to crank it to the max (hooked into my 8ohm 4x12) to keep up with my drummer! I just don't think it sounds that good with that much power tube saturation.


----------



## sage (Jan 23, 2014)

Can't be a Thunderverb... No 'verb.

I'm not in the market for a new head. I'm not in the market for a new head. Not getting excited about new heads. Repeat mantra... Balls. Why so many good amps?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 24, 2014)

Kind of disappointed here. Would rather have a Dual (2 channel 30-50 watt) Jim Root Terror.


----------



## warpedsoul (Jan 24, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Kind of disappointed here. Would rather have a Dual (2 channel 30-50 watt) Jim Root Terror.



They make one. Its the Orange Rockerverb MK II 50.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

warpedsoul said:


> They make one. Its the Orange Rockerverb MK II 50.



This, but it's quite expensive.  I'd like a JR Dual Terror, since it would be a cheaper alternative.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm interested!


----------



## warpedsoul (Jan 24, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This, but it's quite expensive.  I'd like a JR Dual Terror, since it would be a cheaper alternative.



I actually would too. I have the Jim Root Terror, and its killer. More versatility would be a great thing.


----------



## Sephael (Jan 24, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Kind of disappointed here. Would rather have a Dual (2 channel 30-50 watt) Jim Root Terror.



I was sorta hoping for a 25 watt (at most) 3 channel root/dark/bass (for the amazing cleans). Sort of a blues/clean, rock, metal idea. 

Or them doing the preamp sections of the root or dark as stand alone tube preamp pedals


----------



## warpedsoul (Jan 24, 2014)

The thing I'm the most curious about though is the sound of Channel A. You're basically getting a 50w/100w Dark Terror (or Thunderverb, whichever you wanna say), but something completely new as well. Channel A will probably be a Clean/Crunch channel. If thats the case, then I'm not sure how I feel about this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

Both channels seem to have the same amount of gain, but I'm wondering if Channel B will be more modern?

Also, they have 3 new computer amps (I didn't know those actually sold well ) and a new SS bass amp.

Orange Amplification Announces OPC Series, OB1-K Bass Amp, and Dual Dark Series | 2014-01-24 | Premier Guitar

The bass amp seems like their take on a Gallien-Krueger.


----------



## ectoshock (Jan 24, 2014)

From what it would appear, this is going to be a great amp for metal. I owned a TH100 for over a year, and although I loved the tone, I rarely used the clean. I've heard you can put pedals in the loop to somewhat make a hybrid 3-Channel Type setup, (without pedal tap dancing), but I never really wanted to invest in trying a bunch of pedals out to see if this would be an option. I prefer a basic setup. Head, Cab, a few effects. One can go mad tone chasing, but with Orange, it seems like I can dial in my sound pretty quick and I leave it that way. The TH100 only had 3 knobs, it worked. If you can't find a happy medium, you never will!

I do play cleans, but am more geared to having a gritty light crunch that whips into a heavy distortion. I know it's an Orange, but if it's somewhat how a Peavey 6505+ is laid out with (clean/crunch/lead), with Orange voicing, that would be simplistic and perfect. If this is what this new head has the capability of doing, that's awesome. I've been contemplating going back to Peavey, trying out Randall or ENGL, but knowing I like Orange, I'll stay loyal. Orange Amps arent cheap, but if the head is 2K or less, and does what I'm hoping, my card is already on file


----------



## warpedsoul (Jan 24, 2014)

ectoshock said:


> From what it would appear, this is going to be a great amp for metal. I owned a TH100 for over a year, and although I loved the tone, I rarely used the clean. I've heard you can put pedals in the loop to somewhat make a hybrid 3-Channel Type setup, (without pedal tap dancing), but I never really wanted to invest in trying a bunch of pedals out to see if this would be an option. I prefer a basic setup. Head, Cab, a few effects. One can go mad tone chasing, but with Orange, it seems like I can dial in my sound pretty quick and I leave it that way. The TH100 only had 3 knobs, it worked. If you can't find a happy medium, you never will!
> 
> I do play cleans, but am more geared to having a gritty light crunch that whips into a heavy distortion. I know it's an Orange, but if it's somewhat how a Peavey 6505+ is laid out with (clean/crunch/lead), with Orange voicing, that would be simplistic and perfect. If this is what this new head has the capability of doing, that's awesome. I've been contemplating going back to Peavey, trying out Randall or ENGL, but knowing I like Orange, I'll stay loyal. Orange Amps arent cheap, but if the head is 2K or less, and does what I'm hoping, my card is already on file




It def sounds like a promising head. I'm not familiar with the Thunderverb, only the Rockerverb somewhat (Thanks to Jim Root). But from what I saw on Orange about the Thunderverb, and the new Dual Dark, they mention Nu Rock. I know a lot of people laugh at that genre, but most of the music I play is or was once part of that genre (Slipknot, Godsmack, Linkin Park, Staind, etc). 

So in the future if I get to play live shows, I will def have a hard time deciding on the Rockerverb (Thanks again Jim Root), the Thunderverb, or the new Dual Dark.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of the Thunder compared to the Rocker/Rockerverb. It's a very dark and sludgy sounding head, IMO. More suited for doom stuff.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm very interested in how this will do stoner/sludge


----------



## JD27 (Jan 24, 2014)

warpedsoul said:


> It def sounds like a promising head. I'm not familiar with the Thunderverb, only the Rockerverb somewhat (Thanks to Jim Root). But from what I saw on Orange about the Thunderverb, and the new Dual Dark, they mention Nu Rock. I know a lot of people laugh at that genre, but most of the music I play is or was once part of that genre (Slipknot, Godsmack, Linkin Park, Staind, etc).
> 
> So in the future if I get to play live shows, I will def have a hard time deciding on the Rockerverb (Thanks again Jim Root), the Thunderverb, or the new Dual Dark.



If you have heard any of Down's last few records, you have heard the Thunderverb. I like both, but the Thunderverb is darker. Rockerverb is more versatile IMHO. But the new voicing on this Dual Dark Terror could be awesome, now I need to hear it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

If the Dual Dark can sound like a Rockerverb and a Thunderverb, it's a winner for me.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 24, 2014)

I like how Channel B is true to the Dark Terror, and then Channel A is something new entirely. I hope it's a more modern voiced, even higher gain beast.


----------



## warpedsoul (Jan 24, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If the Dual Dark can sound like a Rockerverb and a Thunderverb, it's a winner for me.



Oh gawd, if it can pull that off, then I think that would be an awesome head. That would probably demolish my dream of getting a Dual Rec.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> I like how Channel B is true to the Dark Terror, and then Channel A is something new entirely. I hope it's a more modern voiced, even higher gain beast.



Doesn't the Dark Terror already have an insane amount of gain?  The problem I have with it is that it's a dark sounding head, like it's bigger brother.


----------



## warpedsoul (Jan 24, 2014)

If they make Channel A more modern or US based (Say a Dual/Triple Rec or something along that), then you have channel B with is the Dark Terror/Thunderverb, then I would Pray the the Orange Gods that they make a Jim Root Dual Terror with that channel A and the JR Terror/Rockerverb channel B. Oh gawd oh gawd oh gawd. That would be an end all be all amp.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 24, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doesn't the Dark Terror already have an insane amount of gain?  The problem I have with it is that it's a dark sounding head, like it's bigger brother.



Yes, I never needed to crank mine more than about 2 o'clock.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 24, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doesn't the Dark Terror already have an insane amount of gain?  The problem I have with it is that it's a dark sounding head, like it's bigger brother.



Nope, I have to run a metal zone and six reverb pedals in front to get it to sound huge.

But seriously. It has a lot of gain, especially if you boost it and have a great axe. I think I was meaning to say that I'd like it to be more modern voiced. I really dig the Dark Terror, but it just doesn't have the headroom that I want. My drummer is a beast.

Oh yeah, it has an Attenuator. Niiiiiice.


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn I already have a Dark Terror but I might get this also. It's great that it has a built-in attenuator. Now I have to figure out exactly how to explain to my wife why I need another amp.

Anybody have any idea about the price of the 50 watt version?


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jan 24, 2014)

This concept looks super sweet. The GAS is already brewing (and I hate buying anything at new price!). 

The DT circuit has amazing cleans. Total sleeper for cleans. I've tried to dial in the same tone on other pretty good amps (Rectoverb, Genz Benz Black Pearl). Nothing else quite nails it.

I just wonder how different this will be from the TH series. I thought the DT was based on the TH.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 24, 2014)

warpedsoul said:


> They make one. Its the Orange Rockerverb MK II 50.



I know, but 'part' of the selling-point of the JR Terror is that its a less-expensive rockerverb. I was hoping for a less expensive 2 channel rockerverb rather than buying an actual rockerverb which is pretty darn expensive.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 24, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I know, but 'part' of the selling-point of the JR Terror is that its a less-expensive rockerverb. I was hoping for a less expensive 2 channel rockerverb rather than buying an actual rockerverb which is pretty darn expensive.



with which orange would shoot in their own foot, since there would be no reason to by a rockerverb anymore  I know we all want that (i do too) but they aren't stupid.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 24, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I know, but 'part' of the selling-point of the JR Terror is that its a less-expensive rockerverb. I was hoping for a less expensive 2 channel rockerverb rather than buying an actual rockerverb which is pretty darn expensive.



That...didn't make any sense. Why would they make the same amp and just have it be cheaper? I can second the rockerverb costing absurd amounts of money though. I want one. Maybe I'll just have to buy a JR Dark Terror and run it through the power section of my 5150. Profit?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

For some people, Country or origin does play a big factor, and the Rockerverb is still MiUK. 

Also, a picture from Mr. Fluff.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 24, 2014)

They look soooo nice...

Anyone have an idea on the price point? Probably $2k+ like a rockerverb?


----------



## ncfiala (Jan 24, 2014)

I found a place online doing pre-orders for the 50 watt version for 1479 English pounds, which is roughly 2500 US.


----------



## sicnarf (Jan 24, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I know, but 'part' of the selling-point of the JR Terror is that its a less-expensive rockerverb. I was hoping for a less expensive 2 channel rockerverb rather than buying an actual rockerverb which is pretty darn expensive.



Well...Orange has the Crush Pro series which is precisely that - it's solid state, though. I've heard good things, but not too much info is available for it.

https://www.orangeamps.com/products/guitar-amp-heads/crush-pro-series/crush-cr120h/


----------



## will_shred (Jan 24, 2014)

I hope it sounds better than the original dark terror


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 25, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> That...didn't make any sense. Why would they make the same amp and just have it be cheaper? I can second the rockerverb costing absurd amounts of money though. I want one. Maybe I'll just have to buy a JR Dark Terror and run it through the power section of my 5150. Profit?



I'm not sure why my post was confusing. The lunchbox orange amps like the DT and JRT amps are not made in the UK, so making a 2 channel JRT (being in the 30 watt range lets say) would cut down labor/production costs resulting in a 'cheaper rockerverb-esque' amp. Would it be similar to a rockerverb? Yes, except that it wouldn't be made in the UK and would be a lower wattage and would likely have cheaper component parts and construction. 

When you say 'why would they make the same amp and just have it be cheaper?' Well, like any piece of gear, people pay more for the same thing made in the UK or the USA than they would from it being made in China, and so on.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 25, 2014)

sicnarf said:


> Well...Orange has the Crush Pro series which is precisely that - it's solid state, though. I've heard good things, but not too much info is available for it.
> 
> https://www.orangeamps.com/products/guitar-amp-heads/crush-pro-series/crush-cr120h/



I've seen some videos of this amp when it was first released and it seems to sound pretty darn good


----------



## JD27 (Jan 25, 2014)

Demo time! 

NAMM 2014: Orange Dual Dark 50 Video Demo - Classic High Gain With A Modern Voice, Astoundingly versatile gain range from Orange, with 100 watt and 50 watt options (Video) - Sonic State Amped


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

Channel A does sound quite a bit tighter and more aggressive.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 25, 2014)

That's what I thought, need to hear a proper recording now.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 25, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Demo time!
> 
> NAMM 2014: Orange Dual Dark 50 Video Demo - Classic High Gain With A Modern Voice, Astoundingly versatile gain range from Orange, with 100 watt and 50 watt options (Video) - Sonic State Amped



These look awesome! Seems as though they're going for a "Dark" version of the OR100 mixed with a Thunderverb/DarkTerror.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 25, 2014)

So, anyone knows how a kidney is worth those days on the blackmarket?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

Another video.

NAMM '14 - Orange Dual Dark 100 Demo | 2014-01-25 | Premier Guitar

EDIT: In the Andertons video, he confirms it's made in the UK. Sounds like it'll be pricy.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 25, 2014)

That dude from Orange kills me... I keep waiting for him to say, "These go to eleven." But that is definitely more interesting than I thought it would be. Even though AxeFX has reasonably cured most of my Amp GAS, I could see myself buying another orange head of some sort.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Another video.
> 
> NAMM '14 - Orange Dual Dark 100 Demo | 2014-01-25 | Premier Guitar
> 
> EDIT: In the Andertons video, he confirms it's made in the UK. Sounds like it'll be pricy.



All you had to say was 50 or 100 watt Orange and you already know it would be expensive. That was the appeal to me of the Terror 15w or Dual Terror series in the first place. You get it in a smaller less expensive package. But the new channel does sound pretty nice, and if you liked the Dark Terror (I did) you still get that as well. Pricing similar to the OR series, so $1699 - $2199 depending on the 50 or 100 watt version.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 25, 2014)

....ing a, between this, the Randall Satan, and Bogner Helios, I've got waaaaaaay to much 2014 amp gas


----------



## Orren (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn, I love my TH30, I've been getting some of my favorite sounds of any amp I've owned recently&#8212;and this looks even better.

Looks like I'll have to start selling a lot more books! 

Orren


----------



## warpedsoul (Jan 28, 2014)

With the price seemingly going to be over $2K, I'll keep my Dual Rec dreams alive.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jan 28, 2014)

really hoping for closer to $1500 than $2000, thats a buzz kill....


----------



## Orren (Jan 28, 2014)

Dabo Fett said:


> really hoping for closer to $1500 than $2000, thats a buzz kill....



I think it's possible that the Dual Dark 50 might be closer to $1500. I'd be surprised if you'll find the Dual Dark 100 that low, but I'd love to be surprised!

Orren


----------



## JD27 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ohhh, that is a kick in the balls. More expensive than the OR Series.

100watt* $2499.00
Orange Dual Dark 100 100/70/50/30 watt, Class A/B 2 channel High Gain Tube Head | Sweetwater.com
*
50watt *$2299.00*
Orange Dual Dark 50 50/25 watt, Class A/B 2 channel High Gain Tube Head | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Insinfier (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah, that's a disappointment...


----------



## protest (Feb 10, 2014)

Damn they're both more money than a Mark V?

I know there's overseas shipping plus taxes/tariffs to take into account, but I feel like that's a lot, especially for the 50W head.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 10, 2014)

protest said:


> Damn they're both more money than a Mark V?
> 
> I know there's overseas shipping plus taxes/tariffs to take into account, but I feel like that's a lot, especially for the 50W head.



Yeah, I was hoping it was going to be priced like the OR50 ($1699), instead it's an extra $600. I need to hear some serious reviews before I would fork that out.


----------



## Orren (Feb 10, 2014)

One thing to keep in mind is that Orange Amp's "showcase" dealer, Humbucker Music, often has introductory sales and the like on new Orange amps. I was able to get a new Orange TH30 at a steep discount, I also saw they had a similar introductory offer on the OR100 when released. 

They don't have the Dual Dark listed yet, because they only list stuff when it's in stock or imminent, but when they *do* have one I intend to call them for their price. I find them to be a great company to deal with, really helpful, and no problem getting them to ship nationally (I'm pretty much across the nation from them, they're in Atlanta I'm in California).

Orren


----------



## TeeWX (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a shame what an Orange amp costs. I really believe that they make some pretty unique sounding products but I can't justify what they offer for the price they ask. I'd expect hand wired with UK made electronics as well for those prices. Not just assembled there.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 10, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> It's a shame what an Orange amp costs. I really believe that they make some pretty unique sounding products but I can't justify what they offer for the price they ask. I'd expect hand wired with UK made electronics as well for those prices. Not just assembled there.



These are Made in England. The cheaper TH series and the small Terrors are made in China.


----------



## Orren (Feb 10, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> I'd expect hand wired with UK made electronics as well for those prices. Not just assembled there.



There is no doubt that they're not going to be cheap.

OTOH, they're in the same price range as the 1-channel, non-handwired, assembled in the UK Marshall JCM800 2203X. Or the 2-channel, non-handwired, assembled in the UK Marshall 1959SLP.

In other words, while I'd have loved these amps to street between $1500-$2000, comparable non-handwired, UK assembled amps also street between $2000-$2500.

Orren


----------



## TeeWX (Feb 10, 2014)

Orren said:


> There is no doubt that they're not going to be cheap.
> 
> OTOH, they're in the same price range as the 1-channel, non-handwired, assembled in the UK Marshall JCM800 2203X. Or the 2-channel, non-handwired, assembled in the UK Marshall 1959SLP.
> 
> ...



It's absurd what Marshalls cost too! Haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## JD27 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep... I like it. I think I have to find a way to save money for one. I just love the Orange sound and this one sounds really cool.


----------



## Insinfier (Feb 19, 2014)

His description will make anyone want to buy this amp. 15 watt Dark Terror, do you even lift?


----------



## JD27 (Feb 19, 2014)

yjdkghjkfgujk said:


> the Dark Terror based on the Thunder amps?



Yes, that would be Channel B on these. Channel A is something new that they have not used previously.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm going to be honest, and I can't believe I'm saying this, but I kinda prefer the sounds he got from the CR120. 

Then again, that's for more traditional hard rock and metal voicings. I'm sure for sludgier stuff, the Dual Dark will sound phenomenal.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 19, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going to be honest, and I can't believe I'm saying this, but I kinda prefer the sounds he got from the CR120.
> 
> Then again, that's for more traditional hard rock and metal voicings. I'm sure for sludgier stuff, the Dual Dark will sound phenomenal.



The OR's are killer, but yeah they have a more vintage Orange sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 19, 2014)

No, the CR120. The 120W solid state head. :


----------



## JD27 (Feb 19, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, the CR120. The 120W solid state head. :




Oops misread the C as an O. Those sound pretty awesome for the money. I think they are under $450. Probably one of the nicest solid state amps I have heard.


----------



## Insinfier (Feb 19, 2014)

Didn't like the CR very much. Just feels like something is missing to make me go: 

But I won't say anything truly negative about it. Probably wasn't intended for me.

And I'm ....ing picky. 

Does the original Dark Terror make a great bedroom amp? I noticed my 5150 doesn't really sound great until the volume hits a certain threshold. I wonder if the Dark Terror would be a little more suitable for my uses.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 19, 2014)

Insinfier said:


> Didn't like the CR very much. Just feels like something is missing to make me go:
> 
> But I won't say anything truly negative about it. Probably wasn't intended for me.
> 
> ...



I enjoyed the one I had, just a little bit one dimensional with just a single channel. The 15w got pretty loud through my 2x12. I usually didn't play over 3-4 on the volume and gain around 6-8. Anything more than that on the gain side and it lost definition.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 27, 2014)

Orren said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that Orange Amp's "showcase" dealer, Humbucker Music, often has introductory sales and the like on new Orange amps. I was able to get a new Orange TH30 at a steep discount, I also saw they had a similar introductory offer on the OR100 when released.
> 
> They don't have the Dual Dark listed yet, because they only list stuff when it's in stock or imminent, but when they *do* have one I intend to call them for their price. I find them to be a great company to deal with, really helpful, and no problem getting them to ship nationally (I'm pretty much across the nation from them, they're in Atlanta I'm in California).
> 
> Orren



They have them on order now, but they don't appear to be priced any better than the others stores that have them. 

Orange Dual Dark 50 Head | Humbucker Music


----------



## Orren (Feb 27, 2014)

JD27 said:


> They have them on order now, but they don't appear to be priced any better than the others stores that have them.
> 
> Orange Dual Dark 50 Head | Humbucker Music



True.

Butdid you click the "need price request" button? You'll notice that the Dual Dark 50 or 100 aren't on their Orange price list yet. My guess? When it's an actual shipping product, Humbucker Music will be at more liberty to price the amp accordingly. 

As I said though, it's just a guessmaybe they can't go any lower, I don't know. But I'm very interested in this amp, I have requested they notify me when it's available, and we'll see! 

Orren


----------



## JD27 (Feb 27, 2014)

Orren said:


> True.
> 
> But&#8212;did you click the "need price request" button? You'll notice that the Dual Dark 50 or 100 aren't on their Orange price list yet. My guess? When it's an actual shipping product, Humbucker Music will be at more liberty to price the amp accordingly.
> 
> ...



I did after my post. I noticed they have really good prices judging by the OR15, 50, 100 I checked at a few stores.  There may still be hope!


----------



## Orren (Mar 24, 2014)

Just noticed this video online:

GEARGODS REVIEW: Orange Dual Dark 100 Amplifier Head - YouTube

Orren


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh sure, use an awesome custom shop 7-string and never make use of the low B.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm so ready for this amp


----------



## Orren (Mar 24, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh sure, use an awesome custom shop 7-string and never make use of the low B.



I noticed that too. :/

I don't play a 7-string, but I do have an octave-down 6-string tuned to E, so I'd have been curious how it handles something that low. My guess is that it should handle it pretty well, considering Channel B is the Dark Terror channel, which is based on the Thunderverb channel, which is suitable for bass.

OTOH, this was the first video that I thought fully cleaned up the amp to show it's clean tones. The NAMM videos all showed it "cleaned up" but really that was more edge-of-breakup less gainy sounds, not real clean. And FWIW, I thought it had a nice, thick, classic Orange clean. 

Orren


----------



## wheelsdeal (Mar 24, 2014)

Cool amps but 1750 euro for the 50w and 1850 for the 100w??Cant justify that price.The 50w is more expensive than the Rockerverb 100.Maybe prices will drop..


----------



## Orren (Apr 3, 2014)

Another new video review of the Dual Dark from Guitar World:
Review: Orange Amplification Dual Dark 50 Guitar Amp | Guitar World

Orren


----------



## Chuck (Apr 3, 2014)

Orren said:


> Just noticed this video online:
> 
> GEARGODS REVIEW: Orange Dual Dark 100 Amplifier Head - YouTube
> 
> Orren





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh sure, use an awesome custom shop 7-string and never make use of the low B.



Right? That dude just annoyed me in general. Oh and if I was demo'ing any Orange amp(or most any amp for that matter), I would not use pickups like Lace Alumitones, being as unique as they are.


----------



## Les (Apr 9, 2014)

Orren said:


> Just noticed this video online:
> 
> GEARGODS REVIEW: Orange Dual Dark 100 Amplifier Head - YouTube
> 
> Orren



Is it just me or does he make playing the guitar look very unpleasant? Painful almost. Not skill wise, just his style...


----------



## JD27 (Apr 9, 2014)

Humbucker has them listed in Coming Soon section around May 1. Judging by the existing price sheet they sent, they should be a bit cheaper, probably sub $2k for the 50. Which is still expensive, but I really like this amp. I may have to make some stuff disappear to buy it.


----------



## Insinfier (Apr 9, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Humbucker has them listed in Coming Soon section around May 1. Judging by the existing price sheet they sent, they should be a bit cheaper, probably sub $2k for the 50. Which is still expensive, but I really like this amp. I may have to make some stuff disappear to buy it.



I'll expect an AW-7 Dual Dark demo from you if you do.

Fellow AW-7 owner.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Apr 9, 2014)

Insinfier said:


> Does the original Dark Terror make a great bedroom amp? I noticed my 5150 doesn't really sound great until the volume hits a certain threshold. I wonder if the Dark Terror would be a little more suitable for my uses.


I found that if you want the gain to fill in you have to run it well beyond a minuscule volume level. I mean... say you live an apartment and have a neighbor it's probably a bit loud for that. If you just want to jam and hear yourself clearly and not scare the dog then it's just right. Cabinet matters too... I mean a 4x12 is going to be a lot louder than 1x12 at the same settings.


----------

